# Chickasawhatchee a Blast (pics)



## SOS (Jan 13, 2008)

Hunt was great, but hunting wasn't so good.  A few pigs hit the dirt, but the other white meat was quite elusive.  But it is a purty place, and the turnout and company was incredible.  Little hunting, little swapping lies around the campfire and a little stump shooting.  What more could you want.....besides a broadside pig a 13 yards!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 14, 2008)

This was one of the most memorable hunts I have ever had the pleasure of participating in. It was great seeing some old friends and making some new ones. The campfire fellowships  in the evenings were a blast. We had somewhere close to 40 folks participate in this hunt and we were definitely a tent city at the campground.

Rapidfire and I arrived Thursday afternoon and spent the remainder of that day setting up camp and sharing food and fire with Dennis Rice and Jeff Roberts. Folks really started pouring in on Friday and Friday night's fire circle was big. More arrived on Saturday.

Thursday night brought strong winds with rain early Friday morning. The tarps flapping made for a restless night but we managed a few hours of good sleep before daylight. It was very warm on Thursday and Friday and didn't get cold until Friday night. We had light showers on Friday but clear skies for Saturday. Sunday morning brought a thick fog but it lifted about 9:00 a.m.. All in all the weather was not bad  but the warmer temps must have kept the game movement to a minimum because neither Mark or I saw the first pig. We found plenty of hog and buck sign and things always looked promising so we DID have some exciting hunts.

I hope I get this right when I say there were five pigs killed. One doe was killed by Dennis with his truck.

I did not take nearly enough photo's but when you are having that much fun it's hard to stop long enough to break the camera out.

Friday at mid day a few of us did a little judo shooting at anything that  looked like a target and SOS couldn't miss. He was dead-on the money at just about any distance. Good shootin' Steve!!!
Saturday we did it again with a much bigger group and my driver, rapidfire, was absolutely awesome with his little Grizzly recurve. That feller was hitting nearly everything he shot at. I was VERY impressed! No doubt had a hog showed itself to either Steve or Mark it would have had a bad day.

If you missed this hunt you sure missed a great time despite the few kills. My only regret, other than forgetting to get my Blob target when we left, was that I didn't have more time to share more campfires with so many of the others. To all who shared their food, drink, fires, and camaraderie, THANKS!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 14, 2008)

*More pic's*

Chickasawhatchee WMA is the second largest swamp in Georgia (19,000+ acres) and there are plenty of places for the wildlife to go and remain undetected.

Rapidfire and myself on our Saturday evening hunt then Dennis, myself, and Oconee Dan followed by Melvin Edwards and Marie Laveau. Melvin and Marie are flanked by Jeff Roberts on the left and Oconee Dan on the right.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Campfire shots:*

Friday night group followed by Dan Beckwith aka Hatchet Dan because of the many bows he makes with a hatchet.

Oconee Dan standing and Lydell Vogel sitting then Rusty Thompson squatting and Jeff Roberts standing and Rusty with his son Clay who got an early start on getting some rest. I understand that little Clay had to keep up with Rusty and Chris on some long swamp treks but did it like a man.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 14, 2008)

*My last photo's........*

myself and Clay Patton who I had the pleasure of sharing a Blackbeard Island camp with back in October, followed by three shots of Jeff Holchin from NC who showed us a Chickasawhatchee Sswamp find. This snapping turtle was huge and Jeff showed us just how huge the shell was.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 14, 2008)

All I can say was that I had a great time sharing the campfire with some quality people!
I got onto hawgs twice thanks to the guide service of Dennis, but no shots because I got smelt!  One was big enough to put a saddle on.  
A few more pics...





Here is Liddel, Al, Dennis, and Danny




Liddell, Al, Dennis, Jeff, and Rapidfire




SOS




Yours truly, Dan


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2008)

bout dang time ya'll posted sumpin. and by the way youns that i know shore as heck aint gettin no better lookin.......LOL......great pics guy's sounds like ya'll had a blast.


----------



## SWbowhunter (Jan 14, 2008)

Not to rain on a parade, but I would not keep that skull without a permit. It is an endangered species. Possession of any part is illegal.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2008)

all i could find was that the alligator snapping turtle is threatend and not endangered. so i think the guy's are safe.


----------



## Bow Bender (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey that was a great time!  I want to thank Chris for hosting this (again) and making sure everyone had places to hunt.  He has done this for a while now and the hunts have been getting more participation every year.  He's a great host.  A word out to all you who have kids - my 9 year old had an awesome time.  I am so proud that he could be so welcome in camp and be around so many fine role models.  This is a first class group and all were very encouraging to a young man trying to find his mission in life - for that I am very grateful.  

The hunting was about how it goes - no gimmies.  We walked some serious miles but were always in good hog territory.  Tracks and rootings were pretty common but timing is everything.  Friday morning we caught the tail end of a group of pigs - we assumed that the first palmetto crash we heard was the sow getting out of dodge.  Saturday morning we put about a 5 minute stalk on a group of 5-6 big hogs but they were across the Creek and moving pretty fast.  We could not cross without being seen and getting wet so we flanked them until the wind changed and they busted out.  Saturday afternoon Dendy Cromer had a close encounter with a tooth popping boar that came in to his Turkey call.  Seriously, our system was to yelp so we could keep up with each other since the area was so thick.  He yelped  and before he knew it a boar came walking straight to him from out of nowhere - he's a good yelper.  At three yards he stood up with bow drawn; the pig woofed, turned and Dendy nailed him with a heart shot.  He went less than 50 yards.  I've got to say that Dendy is one of the best wild bottle shots that I've seen, it was not luck that this hog had a very bad day.........   

Here is the lucky hunter Dendy Cromer with his trophy boar:






[/IMG]

I can't tell you how many deer we saw - Here is a spike that came closer to inspect our group of five hunters taking a water break by the creek with the classic 'you can't see me pose'........I think Chris has some better pics.






Here are some really cool spider webs after a heavy fog Sunday morning.  The woods were full of the dome shaped, holographic webs.  I couldn't help but get a photo:





I have to share the best part of my trip.  While we were packing up to leave, Dennis Rice approached me about plans for my sons future bow.  Well his intentions were pretty clear when he called my son over and made him promise to do his best in school and in return he would send him a 30# youth recurve with all the accesories.  I almost fell out.  My son was understandably excited.  That was the first thing he shared with his Mom on the phone call home.  As he left for school this morning I reminded him of his promise - it was obviously on his mind when he said I know dad.  I cannot express the appreciation I have for all who shared time with us.  Al and others encouragement every time Clay would sling an arrow (and there were many) stoked his fire and passion for the bow - more than just a dad can do.  I have been patiently trying to get him fired up about hunting.  I think the fire is burning................thanks again!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like ya`ll had a great time! Congrats!!


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 14, 2008)

It does look like they had a real good time, don't it !
Sounds like ya'll had decent weather ta boot. They ain't no greater feel'n, then the feel'n ya get with good friends in the woods. Sure wished I could've made it down. Looks like ya'll are work'n on our future there as well, congrats to the young man and his dad


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 14, 2008)

Rusty, that is great about Little Clay.  I can also truly say that this was one of the greatest hunts that I have ever been on.  I ended up with zero shots on large game, but that doesn't matter.  This group of guys is the greatest, most caring, and most helpful group of men that I have ever shared camp with.  I am truly grateful for all the help that these guys have given me in my quest to become a traditional hunter.  I only hope that I can be as helpful to others in the future.  Thanks again all for a life changing weekend.  RF


----------



## Dennis (Jan 14, 2008)

Well as everybody has said we had a ball! the hunting was tough as is the norm in january but what a great place to hunt. It was so much fun me and pinenut stayed and hunted monday. Sunday night on the way back to camp we say a group of hogs in a food plot that were huge! and went in there monday morning but no luck. As yall read the only thing i killed was a doe with my truck but no harm was done on my end. Thanks again Chris for putting this on and sign me up for the next one!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 14, 2008)

I had a blast for what little bit of time I got to hang out with you guys. Everyone was nice and very helpful as always. Thanks to everyone who let me shoot there bow, and a special thanks to Steve and Denis for taking up alot of there time with me, and helping me shoot. Hopefully next time I will be ready to hunt trad style.


----------



## SOS (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's a few more....


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 14, 2008)

man that looks like it was a hoot !!!


----------



## LadyGunner (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like a great time!

thanks for sharing your pictures


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 15, 2008)

Glad you guys had a great trip


----------



## pine nut (Jan 15, 2008)

It was great at the ChicK!  I told Dennis it renewed my spirit just being there.  Great friends and having my son David there too.  This is what hunting is all about for me.  I saw enough sign to keep me enthused and it would not be fun if I kikked something ever time.  Occasionally it would be nice however!  More track soup for me..."but good George".  David told me he had a blast too.  I hope he'll get into it even more.  He doesn't get a lot of time with a growing family and work but he has really enjoyed the hunts he's been on .  I appreciate everyone's making him feel welcome.
pinenut


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 15, 2008)

Rapidfire,  you look nothing like your avatar photo!  Sorry I missed it, sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 15, 2008)

I just wore my face mask for the hunt.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jan 15, 2008)

I look forward to this event every year. What a great group of men. I have so much to say about this weekend, but I simply don't have enough paper. I guess I will just hit the high points. As ya'll know there were about 40 men at this event. The camp was too large for just one target area so we had at least two shooting areas/groups. Here are a few pics starting with the target shooting. As you can see in the second pic., these boys can shoot! I watched Al put three arrows inside a .50 cent peice at 25 yards! I watched Big Jim about knock down a decoy at 25 yards (he shoots a 78 lb. bow) and he can drill a target. 

Jim and I headed out Sat. afternoon looking for hogs. We had more fun than you can shake a stick at. We shot at about six squirrels as we entered the honey hole. Then a group of hogs crashed through the creek in front of us about 70 yards away. Before we new it, a herd of deer crashed the water and headed right at us. We both knocked an arrow and watched with eyes wide open as the deer (about six doe) stopped about 40 yards to the side of us. Jim and i looked up to see a hugh eight point heading right to us. The buck ran by us at about 25-30 yards and we both let an arrow fly at the same time. My arrow hit dead center a tree 10 yards away. Jims arrow was never to be seen again. All the deer kept running and were never seen again. We got on another group of hogs and (long story short) Jim stuck three. It was an awesome day in the woods!
Clay


----------



## robert carter (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks like you fellas had a good time. Wish I could have made it . Work comes first cause my hunting skills for sure won`t feed us.I do have vacation scheduled for the Altamaha hunt so maybe I can catch you fella`s there.RC


----------



## Al33 (Jan 16, 2008)

Great pic's Dagator!!!

In a Paul harvey manner, ......and now the rest of the story:  What I thought interesting is that Big Jim had not hunted Chickasawhatchee before and had not planned on doing so the day you and he did. He didn't have any broad heads with him but Dendy loaned him several and you took him with you to the swamps. This was the perfect example of the many generous and helpful acts we see happening every time we have a traditional hunt like this one. You and Dendy made it possible for Big Jim to experience a hunt he will surely never forget. I am proud to know you guys!


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey! Thanks Al. I noticed the same thing my first time out with you people last April. Remember that? Everybody was helpful, friendly and unselfish. Chris and Clay let me tag along and every time we jumped some pigs, Chris always made me go to the front so that I could be the first to shoot. Big Jim is something, ain't he? Very interesting person. Glad I got to meet him. I'm looking very forward to the next outing and I regret not joining this outfit sooner. D.


----------



## Bornwrecurve (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello,
My name is Eric. My son and I did the chicky thing with TBG. We had a great time. Not nearly enough time spent with everyone but did meet some great guys. While in the swamp we saw this pig. It might be the one you guys could not track down, from last year. Or it's ghost is roaming the woods. 
The other pic I think is the golf course in chicky. You guys should have told me to bring the clubs. 
And the other pic of those two handsome trad guys are my son and me. 
We seen no walking, talking pigs. But, we did see a lot of tree stumps and my son and I took our fair share of shots on them. We will have stump stew for months to come.
We had a great time and thanks. Good to see that there are still some folks in the sport.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the pic's Eric. I especially liked that one of you and your son.


----------

